
People Like the Green New Deal - iron0013
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/27/opinion/sunday/green-new-deal-mcconnell.html
======
api
I like it in the abstract, but I get itchy whenever I see something that puts
politicians potentially in the position of picking winners in the tech space
or market space. They just generally lack the engineering expertise to do this
and tend to pick "pessimum" solutions for porky political reasons (e.g. corn
ethanol, the least efficient biofuel).

Government should just tax carbon and/or fossil fuels to price in their
externalities, broadly support research, but otherwise get out of the way.

